# TMV195 Tecumseh Engine Help



## Lewscrew (May 11, 2008)

*TVM195 Tecumseh Engine Help*

I am looking for a TVM195 Tecumseh Engine Repair Manual. The 8.5 horse engine is on a Murray riding lawn mower believe it or not. It has been a good mower but it will not start now. The Tecumseh website does not have this manual, it has a TMV220 now. Does anyone have a downloadable version of the TMV195 Manual? Your help would be greatly appreciated. My email is [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head


----------

